# Reptile shops in Cornwall



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Im off to Cornwall at the end of the month for a bit of a holiday and as I haven't been down for years wondered what reptile shops are around or pet shops that sell reptiles? Please could anyone enlighten me and let me know what they are like.
I'm staying near St.Austell. Cheers.


----------



## Bec_xx (Jun 18, 2009)

Scales n Tails
81 The Terrace
Penryn
Cornwall
TR10 8EL
Tel 01326 379 099

The only one worth checking out.


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

Bec_xx said:


> Scales n Tails
> 81 The Terrace
> Penryn
> Cornwall
> ...


went bust about 2-3 months ago lol.


in St.Austell theres Gills and Geckos, never been there but a mate works there, theres also chacewater and goonhavern garden centre, cant think of any others from the top of my head


----------



## Bec_xx (Jun 18, 2009)

big stu said:


> went bust about 2-3 months ago lol.
> 
> 
> in St.Austell theres Gills and Geckos, never been there but a mate works there, theres also chacewater and goonhavern garden centre, cant think of any others from the top of my head


 
oops.. dont go that way much but was the only one i found anything decent in..


----------



## big stu (Oct 19, 2007)

it was and cheap compared to everywhere else down here, the DWA's were interesting aswell but it wasnt to be in the end


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Does the garden center on the at.austell to par road still there they use to have a butterfly farm and started to sell reptiles but I'm going back years and years ago? Also the pet shop near totom timber just down from roundabout near penrice school use to do a few bought my first leopard gecko from there about 18 yrs ago. Any ideas?


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

There is 2by2 in plymouth mate, a highly recommended shop mate


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I remember going to 2 by 2 about 17 years ago! Oh well if the weathers nice I shall probabily be on the beach at gorran
Haven most of the time. I'll check out the garden ctr near par Market as they use to do some and the one
In st. Austell. Cheers for all the help. Been a
Long time since I been 'home'.


----------



## repworld (Jun 19, 2009)

If your in Plymouth , reptile world in plympton is worth a visit.
www.reptileworldplymouth.com :2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I would also recomened 2 by 2 dean there is great and they have some really nice snakes in


----------

